# New server likely at 3am PST on March 5th



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Just wanted to give you guys a heads up. Hopefully there wont be a lot of downtime, but you never know with things like these.

This server is going to be blazing with 8GB of RAM (double current) and a faster processor.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

My old computer had more than that, lol.

But hey, what kind of RAM is it? DDR3? Better be Mr.Man!

Cough up some serious cash and upgrade it all, just 'cause you can.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> With all these upgrades does this mean the playlist idea will be brought to the table ?


That was fast.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

It was delayed and is going to happen tonight around midnight PST.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok, we should be back to normal. Please let me know if you notice anything out of place.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Another hiccup...still ironing some issues out on the new server.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up.

This issue should be fixed now. If you see it again, try holding shift and clicking refresh in your browser. If you still see it, let me know!


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

I'll look into it. Thanks.


----------

